# Hat ein WATERPUMP FAN genau die gleiche Funktion wie ein CPU FAN Anschluss ?



## Yumi-chan (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo PCGH Community,

ich wollte mir einen neuen Prozessor-Kühler mit 2 Lüftern kaufen, aber auf den Motherboard habe ich nur einen "CPU FAN" Anschluss und dann habe ich noch einen "WATER PUMP FAN" gefunden.

PWM sind die lüfter also 4 Pin.

Mein Motherboard:

https://www.amazon.de/MSI-H270-Toma...=1497719566&sr=8-1&keywords=msi+tomahawk+h270


Da die Wasserkühlungen ja auch den Prozessor kühlen dachte ich jetzt das der die gleiche Funktion haben könnte oder eher nicht? 

Also hat der "WATER PUMP FAN" Anschluss jetzt die gleiche Funktion (auch strom, Ampere) wie der "CPU FAN" Anschluss mit der automatischen Lüfter-Steuerung für den Prozessor?

Ich habe nicht soviel Erfahrungen mit Copmuter sachen  


lg


Yumi-chan


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2017)

Der Kühler, den du kaufen willst, wird ein Y Kabel dabei haben. Damit kannst du beide Lüfter an einem Lüfteranschluss betreiben.


----------



## Yumi-chan (17. Juni 2017)

ok danke (*.*)/ 

mich interessiert es trotzdem einmal ob dieser "WATER PUMP" anschluss auch wie der andere CPU Anschluss geregelt wird/funktioniert (^.^)

dann könnte ich noch einen Lüfter CPU gesteuert haben und in der nähe der Grafik-karte befestigen.

lg

Yumi-chan


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2017)

Der Wasserpumpen Anschluss ist genauso wie ein normaler Lüfteranschluss zu betrachtet.
Er liefert allerdings mehr Leistung. Das ist der entscheidende Unterschied.


----------



## Yumi-chan (17. Juni 2017)

ok (>o<) 

vielen dank für die Antwort das hat mir  sehr weitergeholfen.

lg

Yumi-chan


----------

